# subire vs patire



## mimitabby

they both mean to suffer, to experience something at the hands of someone else. how are they different from each other?


----------



## Alfry

subire - someone or something causes a damage to you, so you undergo that damage.
it implies one or more actions against you, even if it's a figurative action

patire - it's like subire but that you suffer a pain goes without saying


----------



## mimitabby

alfry said:
			
		

> subire - someone or something causes a damage to you, so you undergo that damage.
> it implies one or more actions against you, even if it's a figurative action
> 
> patire - it's like subire but that you soffer a pain goes without saying



ah Patire includes pain!
excellent
Alfry, you are very helpful.. thanks so much


----------



## Alfry

mimitabby said:
			
		

> ah Patire includes pain!
> excellent
> Alfry, you are very helpful.. thanks so much


I'm here to help and to get you to help me.


----------



## mimitabby

alfry said:
			
		

> I'm here to help and to get you to help me.



sarei il mio piacere aiutarti!


----------



## Alfry

mimitabby said:
			
		

> (sarei il) sarà mio piacere aiutarti!


grazie mille, 
it suffice if you correct my errors or tell me if I could have written it better.

thanks in advance.


----------



## mimitabby

alfry said:
			
		

> grazie mille,
> it suffice if you correct my errors or tell me if I could have written it better.
> 
> thanks in advance.


it would suffice if you could correct my errors or tell me how  i could have
written it better


----------



## Alfry

that was exactly what I meant
TKS


----------



## Silvia

mimi, subire doesn't mean "to suffer", it means "to undergo (something)"

Ha subito un'operazione = he got surgery
Subire un cambiamento = to undergo a change
Subire una punizione = to be punished

I guess you've been misled, because for subire and patire you can use the verb "to suffer" when translating into English.

To suffer = soffrire, patire

Ho patito la sete = I suffered thirst

Patire nel senso di sopportare è piuttosto arcaico (non lo posso patire = I can't stand him)
I looked that up in a dictionary and it looks like you can either say "patire un torto" or "subire un torto", but the former is very unusual nowdays.


----------



## mimitabby

Silvia, to suffer has endless meanings look at this!

[v]  feel pain or be in pain 
[v]  undergo (as of injuries and illnesses); "She suffered a fracture in the accident"; "He had an insulin shock after eating three candy bars"; "She got a bruise on her leg"; "He got his arm broken in the scuffle" 
[v]  feel unwell or uncomfortable; "She is suffering from the hot weather" 
[v]  get worse; "His grades suffered" 
[v]  be set at a disadvantage; "This author really suffers in translation" 
[v]  put up with something or somebody unpleasant; "I cannot bear his constant criticism"; "The new secretary had to endure a lot of unprofessional remarks"; "he learned to tolerate the heat" 
[v]  endure (emotional pain); "Every time her husband gets drunk, she suffers" 
[v]  undergo or be subjected to; "He suffered the penalty"; "Many saints suffered martyrdom" 
[v]  undergo or suffer; "meet a violent death"; "suffer a terrible fate" 
[v]  feel physical pain; "Were you hurting after the accident?" 
[v]  be given to; "She suffers from a tendency to talk too much" 


these words are so complicated!!


----------



## mimitabby

silviap said:
			
		

> mimi, subire doesn't mean "to suffer", it means "to undergo (something)"
> 
> Ha subito un'operazione = he got surgery
> Subire un cambiamento = to undergo a change
> Subire una punizione = to be punished
> .



mi sono subita con quelle parole!!
(giusto?)


----------



## leenico

> patire - it's like subire but that you suffer a pain goes without saying


I go thru a lot of "patire" when I try to write in Italian.


----------



## Silvia

leenico said:
			
		

> I go thru a lot of "patire" when I try to write in Italian.


 sofferenza!


----------



## Silvia

mimitabby said:
			
		

> mi sono subita con quelle parole!!
> (giusto?)


 This makes no sense! Sorry 
What did you mean?

I know that the English "to suffer" has a lot of meanings, unlike the Italian "soffrire", it just has a few.


----------



## mimitabby

silviap said:
			
		

> This makes no sense! Sorry
> What did you mean?
> 
> I know that the English "to suffer" has a lot of meanings, unlike the Italian "soffrire", it just has a few.



wah.
i meant, i am suffering with these words
queste parole mi fanno soffrire
m


----------



## Silvia

mimitabby said:
			
		

> queste parole mi fanno soffrire
> m


  esatto! (Queste parole mi sfiniscono! or to use slang "mi asciugano"  )


----------



## lsp

silviap said:
			
		

> Ha subito un'operazione = he got surgery



He got had surgery


----------



## Silvia

Thanks lsp! I guess I said that phrase more than once and no one ever corrected me! Though it's silly of me, 'cause I'd never say "you get surgery" in the present tense!


----------



## rafanadal

"Patire" may have nuances in Italian.
For example one of my buddies once said to a woman: "Lo sai che ti patisco?" Literally it was :" Do you know I "suffer" you?" meaning that his feeling was of uneasiness, words not coming easy, and so on. Needless to say he got it bad!
Another example is "Patisco quella situazione", meaning that some situation gets you nervous, anxious, such as speaking in public, playing a musical instrument in front of an audience, and so on.
Can you say "I suffer that situation"? I don't think so.


----------



## You little ripper!

I would say, _*I feel uncomfortable in that situation.*_

_*I feel uncomfortable speaking in public/playing a musical instrument in front of an audience. 
*_


----------



## rafanadal

Yes. The only difference being maybe that "to feel uncomfortable" lies in the core of the English language, whereas my meanings of "patire" are slightly off-centre as far as Italian is concerned, especially "patire una donna" (IMHO). In other words "patire" in that sense is colloquial.


----------



## You little ripper!

The verb *to pain *means _to cause emotional anguish or make miserable._ It isn't as common as "makes me feel uncomfortable" in this context.

_*It pains me to speak in public/to play a musical instrument in public.
*_


----------



## rafanadal

And...sorry Charles, what could you say to a woman to flirt with her half humorously, sort of close to "you pain me"?


----------



## baldpate

You do my head in!

??


----------



## You little ripper!

baldpate said:


> You do my head in!
> 
> ??


Good one, baldpate!!!!!


----------



## rafanadal

Great! 
My dictionary enters it as "BrE informal: to be more annoying, difficult, boring, etc than you can deal with"
Pretty hard for a non native get to Baldpate's variation, isn't it?


----------



## baldpate

If a woman you like always seems to get the better of you in conversation, is sharper-witted than you, is very competitive in her relationship with you (and presumably other people), you might say (half in jest) "you do my head in" : I don't know how to deal with you, you are too much for me, you confuse me. 

If you don't like her, of course, you would say something ruder an more dismissive


----------



## rafanadal

Well, I think we can adapt it to my idea. But I was simply looking for something which meant "you embarass me" "You make me feel uneasy and short of words".
You know what Baldpate, I think "you confuse me" is the closest we can get to "ti patisco"


----------



## You little ripper!

Another few options:_*

You bewilder/discombobulate/mystify me!*_


----------



## miri

Mai sentito "patire" seguito da un complemento oggetto rappresentato da una persona

Patire la fame, la sete, il caldo, ma non  patire qualcuno ...


----------



## rafanadal

Miri, your punctilious observation reinforces my previous one. "Ti patisco" IS slang. Don't ask me if it's local, regional or whatever. A friend of mine actually said it to a girl, to convey a sort of mixed feeling in between embarassment, involvement, interest added with a pinch of irony. Its meaning should be clearly understood by a woman, I guess anywhere in Italy. It means, when you are around my heart beats faster, "ti patisco", you know what I mean.....


----------



## miri

OK, Raf, it IS slang. I swear I wouldn't understand if a man said to me "Ti patisco". It'd probably make me think he might mean something like "Ti compatisco", which wouldn't please me at all


----------

